# Bottom Embossed Letter "D"



## Staunton Dan (Jan 3, 2010)

I recently found an amber tooled top strap sided flask with a letter "D" embossed on the bottom. What glass Works is this attributed to?


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jan 3, 2010)

Is this cobalt poison from the same glass company? Some have suggested that this is an English poison while others think that it might be American. Who knows for sure or has an educated guess?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 3, 2010)

"D.....................Unknown. Seen on base of amber strap-side flask."
 ..I got that from this website:

 http://www.myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks.html

 ..no idea if there's a relation to the poison.. I would guess it's English...


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 3, 2010)

The poison is English.  But if the makers mark is not on that website (other than what's there), then I dont know what it would be.


----------



## goodolebottles (Jan 4, 2010)

Dan,

 I agree that the Glass Makers Factory marks site is comprehensive, I've use it many times myself.  You might also consider the resources found at: http://www.sha.org/bottle/makersmarks.htm.  I've found them to be most helpful as well.  Happy hunting!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 4, 2010)

The http://www.myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks.html site is based in large part on Julian Toulouse's book BOTTLE MAKERS AND THIER MARKS. This book has recently been reprinted. Its worth buying but be warned that it does have known errors.
 The marks website dosent list all the marks in the book.
 Toulouse lists a D mark as being from DAVEY & MOORE LTD  in Brimsdown, Middlesex, England, used 1870-1900.


----------

